# check out my chunez (1 breaks/house, 1 jungle)



## bluewizard (Nov 6, 2008)

for the last few months i've been working on this electronic music project with a buddy from work. we've done a ton of shit, and i'd like to share two of our most completed tracks to date. 

we call ourselves D-Syfa (him) & Professor Chaos (me). i grew up learning first violin, then piano, then brass. he started club dj-ing several years ago and has been producing for about the past year. most of the production is him while most of the notes are me on the keyboard. the vocals are another guy we work with (probably the most talented of the three of us).

the first link is called Fly Away and starts off breaks then switches to house. the second one is called Cane for the Brain (Fly Away Part 2) and is a jungle rendition based off the same instruments and vocal sample.

Please, any input is welcome and desired no matter how constructive or destructive. I want a good idea of how it is liked. Even if this isn't your style of music, don't be afraid to give feedback.

Without further ado;

Fly Away [more or less done, needs maybe one more mastering]:
SoundClick artist: D-Syfa - page with MP3 music downloads

Cane for the Brain (Fly Away Part 2) [keep in mind, she's not done yet]:
SoundClick artist: D-Syfa - page with MP3 music downloads

any questions of comments, please post


----------



## bluewizard (Nov 6, 2008)

bump? bump?


----------



## DaGanjaFarmaa (Nov 11, 2008)

try making it less random and more in minor keys with a really deep bass drop here and there, imo.


----------



## dannyking (Nov 15, 2008)

sounds quite chip tunish, what sequencer did you use. I'm using logic studio at the moment myself. I like it, 
Good work.


----------



## bluewizard (Nov 15, 2008)

thanks for the feedback guys.

farmaa, we're working on one right now that's you'd probably like more. its really wobbly lfo bass with some sick drops. i'll get a link when it's ready.

dannyking, we use logic too but the mastering we've done since was with protools because that's what our engineer uses. 

if this tracks sounds like random shit thrown together, it's because that's more or less what it is. I came up with all the midi patterns at a much lower tempo to use in a hip-hop/dance beat i was working on but when my buddy heard it he wanted to steal it, so i joined forces and we spent four more hours getting high and recording. you should have heard what it was like before we added the vocals, there were like ten more different instruments and patterns. people have been commenting on this on other forums too, and the newer stuff we're working on has more focus


----------



## davec145 (Nov 19, 2008)

bluewizard said:


> thanks for the feedback guys.
> 
> farmaa, we're working on one right now that's you'd probably like more. its really wobbly lfo bass with some sick drops. i'll get a link when it's ready.
> 
> ...


do u have any of ur hip hop work to post, i also produce hip hop beats. i use a mpc1000 , m audio midi keyboard, and fl studio


----------



## bluewizard (Nov 21, 2008)

sorry, as of yet we haven't finished any of the hip hop tunes.. he's more familiar with producing higher tempo music because of his career as a club and party dj. he's also more involved with those scenes so we decided it would be more practical for us to focus more on those projects for the time being..

we have one that's almost ready, but we're not making beats, more like complete tracks that won't require vocals.


----------



## student (Nov 23, 2008)

wtf !!!!!! im soo just fucked up to your music right now... best music to be high to


----------



## bluewizard (Nov 23, 2008)

that's because we were ripped when we recorded it. that and his crazy synth.


----------



## TheWeedMan420 (Nov 24, 2008)

davec145 said:


> do u have any of ur hip hop work to post, i also produce hip hop beats. i use a mpc1000 , m audio midi keyboard, and fl studio



thats a dam lie you cant use ah mpc1000 on fl studios...i hate wen pp; front about who they really are!!! BS..i dont use fl i use mpc4000 and a midi connected with ah rolland keyboard


----------



## bluewizard (Nov 24, 2008)

...maybe he doesn't use them together, but records with the mpc then imports the wavs


----------



## TheWeedMan420 (Nov 25, 2008)

even if that was true it would be hard to find the tempo you want


----------



## bluewizard (Nov 25, 2008)

there are many apps that can find bpm, plus if he's recording it he can just play along with click or a real metronome and then quantize if necessary.

plus, aren't there pc and mac apps similar to JACK for linux?


----------

